# Atlas TH42 Chuck



## Gene (Mar 6, 2014)

I just removed the 3 jaw chuck that came on the TH42 lathe. It measures at 5 inches diameter. After some cleaning the only markings I could find were some numbers. On the backside was 113 with 55 under that and L under that. It has what appears to be an small octagon stamped on the front and back. I am not familiar with chucks, does these markings have any meaning to anyone? Thanks, Gene


----------



## pdentrem (Mar 6, 2014)

My Atlas came with a 4J marked Southbend, and the 3J was marked Pratt Burnerd. I bought the lathe used naturally, so I do not know if they were original or not. One of the prior owners was the local high school. Interesting that there are no marks other than some numbers.
Pierre

PS maybe as a research project, other owners of Atlas/Craftsman lathe could post the makers of the chucks that came with their lathes originally.


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 7, 2014)

My 1946 TH42 came with a 3-jaw and 4-jaw chuck, both made by Westcott. The instruction sheet for the chucks was pasted into the front of Atlas lathe manual, so it's possible that they were purchased at the same time as the lathe. But I doubt that they were sold by Atlas.


----------



## Mondo (Mar 7, 2014)

Gene said:


> I just removed the 3 jaw chuck that came on the TH42 lathe. It measures at 5 inches diameter. After some cleaning the only markings I could find were some numbers. On the backside was 113 with 55 under that and L under that. It has what appears to be an small octagon stamped on the front and back. I am not familiar with chucks, does these markings have any meaning to anyone? Thanks, Gene



Those markings will be of significant importance under any of four different scenarios:

You want to procure replacement parts that will fit properly.
You want to *KNOW* who manufactured it for either piece of mind or boasting rights.
You want to maximize it's value when you wish to sell it.
You need to file an insurance claim to collect compansation for a catastrophic loss such as vandalism, theft, fire, or flood.

For every day use the markings are meaningless.


----------



## fgduncan (Mar 8, 2014)

My TH42 came with a Cushman 4" 3 jaw chuck.


----------

